# Great Verse



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 13, 2005)

Luke 12:32, "Do not fear, little flock, for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom."

Endearing, compassionate, unbeleivable, assuring.

Verses do not get much better.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jul 14, 2005)

When I was first studying reformed theology, I came across a sermon by Piper on this very verse. Moving, to say the least, every time I read it.


----------



## Tirian (Jul 14, 2005)

Mr Morales, is that sermon available electronically or is it a book?

Matthew


----------



## crhoades (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Luke 12:32, "Do not fear, little flock, for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom."
> 
> Endearing, compassionate, unbeleivable, assuring.
> ...



this is freaky...I just read that verse last night in R.B. Kuipers book, Glorious Body of Christ in the chapter on Preaching Christ as King. The verse bowled me over. I was going to post it this morning. 

It has "special" meaning for me right now as I am a part of a struggling "little flock". 

Thanks Matt!


----------

